# City of Heroes serious lag



## LilSoulja (May 13, 2007)

Hi when i go 2 the bit wer u av 2 create a character in COH, the character doesnt show, its just plain black and plus, when i start the game is laggs really bad, i cant even move the character. There is nothing wrong with other online games but its only this one. can any1 find me a solution pls?:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.list your system specs.also are all your drivers,and windows up to date.


----------

